# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  KS Project Update #41: Regular Update / Tornados

## Eddie

*Project Update #41: Regular Update / Tornados*Posted by Chelsea Thompson ♥ Like

*General Update*
We have (finally) gotten through all the boards and culled the ones that didn't pass the more thorough inspection.  Batch #3 shipments are resuming, a pretty good sized batch (50) went out today.  
*Tornados*
The damage to the employee's house was not as bad as expected once she was able to actually get there and asses.  Our owner's (David's) sister-in-laws house is 'totalled' but everyone is OK physically so that is good.  There is of course major traffic delays and such down the I-40 due to all the damage.  We are collecting supplies and such to donate to a local organization to help.

----------

